# phone line essential?



## wmoyes (Mar 18, 2006)

Can I connect and activate an 811 receiver without having it continually connected to a phone line? The location where I want to put it does not have a phone jack close.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 811 does not require a phone line.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

qwerty ?


----------

